
U.S. Labels Switzerland an Internet Piracy Haven - benevol
https://torrentfreak.com/u-s-labels-switzerland-an-internet-piracy-haven-160428/
======
transact-ng
We've been on that list for a few years now, this is not exactly new (the list
is updated every year). We like our sensible laws, like allowing people to
make backup copies of their media and not going after people that merely
download stuff. How could you know it's an illegal or legal source anyways
when clicking on a link? Uploading/distributing is still illegal here, and you
can absolutely get in trouble for that if you do it on a large/commercial
scale.

Also it should be said that due to the very high purchasing power and small
wage gap people do in fact buy their movies/music/etc and you won't find fakes
of physical items in stores (unlike other countries).

Is it going to change in the future? Probably. It's very possible that the
we'll be strong armed into changing the laws as part of some related or
unrelated trade negotiations with the US.

If the US had their way, they'd open up an law enforcement branch in every
country and prosecute the people right there and then. I for one am happy that
hasn't happened yet.

~~~
bobwaycott
> _If the US had their way, they 'd open up an law enforcement branch in every
> country and prosecute the people right there and then. I for one am happy
> that hasn't happened yet._

I feel so very sad that this rings so very true.

~~~
x5n1
It's surprising that all the other countries have decided to basically toe the
line, rather than attempt containment.

------
alphapapa
Oh well, Canada is also on the list:

> After being on the Watch List for some time now, Canada did not do enough in
> 2015 to get back into favor with the U.S.

So I think it's a case of, "So what?"

If there's any example of a government agency or program that Congress ought
to defund, here it is.

~~~
x5n1
"We are so upset with you, you are not sodomizing your citizens at the behest
of our corporations and their rights."

------
joesmo
So I read this headline as: "Switzerland has great privacy laws; US not happy
about them"

~~~
benevol
Streisand in full effect -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect)

~~~
forthefuture
The Streisand effect is when trying to hide something becomes publicized and
the thing becomes more popular.

This is not that.

~~~
nickpsecurity
Are you sure? I think the parent is saying that calling out Switzerland as
safer for pirates will send more there with opposite of intended consequences.

I can relate to the possibility. Previously, I thought Switzerland had strong
IP laws given many IP companies go there and figured IP address was public.
Now, I know they have a high court ruling semi-protecting piracy. If I were a
pirate, I'd strongly consider moving to Switzerland.

------
sshasan
Since I do not know much about the legal side of this issue, how does being
put on USTR "priority watch list" affect a country?

------
yuhong
I wonder what would happen to record companies if DAT existed in the 1970s
(before they really consolidated).

------
ianpurton
Switzerland has been placed on a US watch list. I imagine the Swiss are
absolutely sh#tting themselves now.

That'll teach those cuckoo clock making, tobelorone chomping terrorists.

However one thing in the Swisses favor, they do actually make surprisingly
good suits. I recommended the Strellson brand. A bit like Hugo Boss but half
the price.

~~~
herbst
Thats funny because Toblerone is actually a U.S. product produced by Kraft
Foods.

